# 2010 SST 1.0 - Campag Question



## twoeee (Dec 26, 2008)

does anyone know if Campag can be used on the new SST 1.0 with its PIIS system? Please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

I believe it could, not much on the Fuji site but I take it that the frame uses the BB86 standard in the bottom bracket which should mean that these will work:

http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/groupsetdetail/item_calotteintUT_catid_12.jsp

I have never used them though nor have I heard much feedback on them. There could be clearance issues with the frame that I'm not aware of, but I would suggest getting some info direct from Fuji or your LBS.


----------

